# What is that scooter/skate thing that you make go by swaying your body/kicking?



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Many months ago there were posts about an exercise thing that had 3 wheels and you serpentined it across the road standing up.  You could also get a ski version.  I thought I bookmarked it, but can't find any links.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't think of what it's called but Thumper has one.  Look up her old posts and you should find it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

According to the earlier thread, does anyone else have a trikke?, it is called a trikke.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

and then there is this...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks!  That's exactly what I was looking for.  A friend mentioned getting an elliptical type bike that goes outside and I thought she might like the Trikke better.  

Napcat, that looks like something my dd would like.  I'd prefer a handle though.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

When I first read the thread title I thought this would be about the RipStik.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have both a Trikke (the scooter thingy) and a Street Strider Fusion (elliptical bike.) They're both a ton of fun, but the Strider is the tougher workout by far.

Trikke:


Strider Fusion:


If I had to pick only one, I'd pick the Trikke, even though the Strider is better cardio work. Mostly I'd pick the Trikke because I'm having knee issues on the Strider and I really wish I'd gotten the one that has elliptical arms and not the handlebar. Everyone I've talked to with one seems to find it a little easier with the arms because they're using their entire body to move it and not just their legs.

OTOH, I have a rack thingy that makes it possible to use the Strider indoors, and I can't do that with the Trikke.

(Oh, and I have the Trikke Skki, too, used it ONCE for about 60 seconds, wiped out and ripped my shoulder to shreds. Haven't been on it since--needed to heal up--but there's not much snow in Tahoe this year...)

I like my toys...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info Thumper.  I think my friend is looking at the Strider because she mentioned she could bring it inside when the weather is bad.  

I'm thinking of looking into getting a new toy and have to consider knees so it was good to get your input on the differences between yours.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's something to toss into the mix...I'd really like to try one. It's more of a stepper than elliptical, and should be much easier on the knees (and much cheaper than a Street Strider as well...)










It's the Zike Saber...most of their models are for kids, but this one will hold an adult. It's very tempting...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the price on that one!  Thanks.  The FAQ says they are coming out with more adult models.  I'd love one with handlebars that fold.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Zike has said for a very long time that adult models are coming out...still no sign of one. But the Saber is rated for 200 pounds, which means it can hold a bit more. I am so very tempted...


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Go for it!  Then you can report back to us with a comparison to the Trikke, the Fusion, and any other toys you've tried.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there an air bag?


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never seen any of those things before. And I'm not ashamed to admit they kind of scare me, lol. I think I'd end up breaking my neck--or worse, someone else's.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never heard or seen of any of these, but I'm kind of interested in that Saber now too! I'm very small (barely 5 feet tall, hehe), so it would probably fit me well. Thanks for the link, I think I'll bookmark that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Go for it! Then you can report back to us with a comparison to the Trikke, the Fusion, and any other toys you've tried.


Ha...I can see explaining it to the Spouse Thingy. _It's for research, I swear!_


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL  I enable where I can.


----------

